# Happy 9th birthday Sam!!! - Heartbroken



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just realized that my boy Sam is going to be 9 years old tomorrow and I won't be able to spend his special day with him.  We were going to settle on the new house today and Dennis and the dogs were going to come up yesterday, but unfortunately settlement day got pushed a week so I won't see my boy till next week. 

Sam has been the most amazing, perfect dog I have ever had. I could not have asked for better nerves and temperament on a rescued dog. It seems like just yesterday when I picked him up at 14 months old...









Because of you I got to know Agility, we had so much fun together, for a dog your size, you were extremely agile and fast and always amazed people...









When I almost lost you to bloat a few years ago, I thought my world would end, thankfully you pulled through like a champ!









Even though you will be 9 tomorrow, you are still young at heart and my soul dog...









Here is a video of my boy and I at an AKC trial some years ago...


I love you big boy!!! :wub: I've already told your daddy to give you a very special dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sam!

Since you can't be together for his actual birthday, you will have to make up for it with a whole week of festivities!

Loved the vid. Sam is awesome. I could never do agility. I would be sooo confused.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:birthday: Sam, I am sure mummy will make up for not being there


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Sam, you are a gorgeous boy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy #9 Sam, and wishing for you many many more. :birthday:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day Sam!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sammy Boy!! Hope your day is filled with love and sweet treats. Your Sam is very cute!! I love his face and his grey muzzle....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I loved his sliding finish at the end of the agility run. Happy birthday, Sam!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sam!!!!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy B'day SAM woohoo


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Sam!!!! Love your pics he is so handsome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy B-day Sam!!! What a handsome boy!!!

He does look like a natural for agility! Look at that smooth jumping and even striding between jumps! 

I'm sure everyday is a special day for him just being with you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all!! His daddy gave him a very special dinner and I can't wait to see him tomorrow!! I will sure spoil him.  :wub:


----------

